# Solved: HP LaserJet 2420 pausing between each page?



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello,
Hopefully someone can lead me into the right direction with this. I have a LaserJet 2420 that is connected to my Windows XP machine using the LPT port. If I print a document that's longer than one page it pauses between each page. It actually sounds like it's duplexing (making a clunking noise) then goes onto the next page. Here are some things I already tried.

Reset the printer to factory defaults
Uninstalled the HP software and removed the drivers
Reinstalled the software again.
Updated to the latest drivers

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas on this? Thanks...


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone...please


----------



## prntrfxr (Aug 18, 2008)

make sure that duplex is turned off both in the printer menus and in print > properties if you are not wanting it to go through the duplex phase. It will make it work a little faster. If the control panel is set to duplex it will go "through the motions" of duplexing even though the print > properties dont have duplex selected. Additionally, verify memory installed on the printer is sufficient for the document that you are printing. If you are printing a page with graphics or photos that exceeds the memory installed it will also cause the symptoms you've described. Make sure you have the latest driver installed, latest firmware (both avail. from HP) and latest updates/patches/version of the software you're using. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for your reply prntrfxr,

This printer doesn't have the duplexer installed. It just sounds that way. Also, it does this even when printing directly from the printer. Like a config page etc.. After some troubleshooting I also determined it only happens from tray 3 and not from tray 1 or 2. My does most of her printing from tray 3 which is the larger capacity tray (500). Have you come across anything mechanical that might cause this in tray 3. I do know for a fact it was never like this. Thanks again for your reply.

Tony


----------



## mkeller (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the same problem with a 2420, except that it pauses between pages printed from tray 2 (the built-in 250 page tray) and prints faster from tray 3 (the added 500 page tray). I've tried different settings and upgrading the firmware to no avail. I've tested the speed from each tray printing from a computer and from the print test pages in the menu of the printer (eliminating the computer variable). Both of my trays are set to letter plain paper. I'm just not sure what to try next. Have you figured anything out about this?

Thanks for the help,

Mark


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Mark,
After doing lots of troubleshooting I decided to order the roller replacement kit. You can get the part number online. I don't have it in front of me. And to my surprise, that fixed it. It sounds like you could have the same issue. Look at the roller in the front of the tray. Does the one that doesn't work look different than the one that does work? I think the good rollers should have ripples on the rubber part. After time it smooths out making it harder to pick up the paper.

Good luck!
Tony


----------



## mkeller (Feb 13, 2009)

Tony,

I owe you. I support a couple hundred printers and replace pickup rollers all the time. The behavior of this printer didn't make me think of the pickup rollers. I didn't hear it slipping or even trying to spin to pickup a page, so the pickup rollers didn't make sense to me. I can't believe it, but replacing the pickup roller and sep. pad did the trick. It is spitting out 30 ppm like it is supposed to.

I had even called the local HP service center, and explained to the head printer tech the issues I was having. He suggested replacing the formatter board and engine board. I was actually going to pull those boards from a spare parts 2430 when I got your response.

Now, I will go into the corner and beat myself up about missing such a basic item (always start with the pickup rollers).

Once again, Tony, thank you.

Mark


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Mark!
No problem. I'm glad I actually helped someone  What made me think to change that? I swapped one tray for another and it worked. I was like what the heck!! I didn't have any spare rollers. So I just ordered them. Awesome!!!

Just a side question not related to these printers. Are you an IT person? What's your expertise on data recovery? I had the worse day of my life today. I have an Iomega NAS that stores all users data on it. I also kept my backups on it. Last Friday night it was in the process of doing a new backup to an offsite NAS and the thing crashed. It has 4 drives RAID-5. But the whole RAID went down. I did some troubleshooting with Iomega and the only thing that came out of it was to send all the drives in for data recovery. I guess my question is: Has anything like this ever happen to you and have you ever had to use a data recovery service? They said their success rate is high, but the cost is also high!!! Any insite would be great.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## mkeller (Feb 13, 2009)

Tony,

Sorry it took so long to respond. It has been very busy for me lately.

I am an IT person. I've been in IT in one fasion or another for about 20 years now (hard to believe it has been that long). I've had a fair amount of data recovery experience, but not with NAS. I've had a fair amount of RAID experience, and I don't believe that all the drives would have a problem at once. I believe that the RAID controller probably shot craps. The whole idea of RAID-5 is that you are still running if one drive dies, as long as you replace the drive within a reasonable amount of time. Four drives going dead all at once is way too rare. There are several data recovery places available (DriveSavers, for instance), and most are good. I've never had important enough data lost to pay the price for it, but I have known of a couple of places that did.

Thanks for everything.

Mark


----------

